
Boeing's CEO got a $62m payout but 2800 in the 737Max supply chain were laid off - vkaku
https://www.businessinsider.com/boeing-muilenburg-payout-same-time-thousands-layoffs-2020-1
======
sarcasmatwork
And two crashes killed 346 people.... This guys gets $62m? That should be
handed out to the 346 people's families.

------
verdverm
The salary for 2800 people in one year seems significantly higher in dollar
value.

